
Google's Common Expression Language for Expression Evaluation - devj
https://opensource.google.com/projects/cel
======
devj
# Fast, portable, non-Turing complete expression evaluation

Common Expression Language (CEL) is a non-Turing complete language designed
for simplicity, speed, safety, and portability. CEL is designed to be
evaluated without a sandbox, making it ideal for use within latency critical
applications.

## Features

    
    
      - Familiar C-like syntax common to C++, Go, Java, and TypeScript.
    
      - Gradual typing with first-class support for Protobuf and JSON types.
    
      - High performance evaluators in C++ and Go with a rich set of standard operators.
    

## How Google uses Common Expression Language __

Google uses CEL as the expression component of IAM and Firebase security
policies, as well as within Istio Mixer configs.

